

The Incredible Bread Machine Film (1975, features Milton Friedman) - tc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycGRERrGsMo

======
tc
The actual depiction of the "Incredible Bread Machine" starts at about 30:30
into the film. But really, don't miss the rest (Milton Friedman is featured,
along with Secretary of the Treasury William E. Simon). Watching media from
over 30 years ago is a fascinating reminder about how little some things
actually change.

------
pj
At about 29:00 in, they ask if there is an example of a "true free market
monopoly". _If_ microsoft was a monopoly, would it satisfy the criteria? It
wasn't around when this film was made, but sounds like it may be a contender.

